# Salt Springs WMA



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone ever been out there? Or hunted It? It's out near Wendover I was just looking at Google Earth and had never heard of it before


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Mallardhead12 said:


> Anyone ever been out there? Or hunted It? It's out near Wendover I was just looking at Google Earth and had never heard of it before


I have never heard of that place referred to as Salt Springs WMA before. Maybe I'm out of the loop, but I think Google Earth may be mistaken. Most people will simply call it Blue Lake WMA.

It's popular with scuba divers since it is a hot spring, and people fish there as well (although I've heard that the fishing has really gone downhill since tilapia were introduced). I talked to a forum member awhile ago who told me that there was a pretty big problem with car break-ins out there. I'm not sure if that's still the case.

I've never personally been there or hunted there, but I know people who have. If you go, pay VERY close attention to the boundaries. If you leave the WMA, you enter a military base that is closed to public access. One person I know had a nasty run-in with some military folks out there due to a mix-up on where the boundaries were.

I don't have any current information on how the hunting is. A few of my friends had some very good hunts there back in the 80's and 90's. They didn't do well every time, but they did well enough to make a few return trips out there. I'd like to check it out some time, but the distance and a few other factors have kept me away from it so far.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Clarq said:


> I have never heard of that place referred to as Salt Springs WMA before. Maybe I'm out of the loop, but I think Google Earth may be mistaken. Most people will simply call it Blue Lake WMA.
> 
> It's popular with scuba divers since it is a hot spring, and people fish there as well (although I've heard that the fishing has really gone downhill since tilapia were introduced). I talked to a forum member awhile ago who told me that there was a pretty big problem with car break-ins out there. I'm not sure if that's still the case.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we've stumbled upon Clarq's honey hole!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Sounds like we've stumbled upon Clarq's honey hole!


If you say so. I'm just trying to tell a curious forum member what I know. It may be my honey hole one day, if I ever pay it a visit... and if that day comes, I'll never say a word about it on an open forum.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It not worth the drive. It a cool looking place. I will never drive out there to hunt it. We did not see many birds out there worth the drive. If you want to burn two tanks of gas to try it go for it. I know one guy that hunted it a couple times and never fired a shot. so he put the gun away and just fished for the day and come home.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Clarq said:


> If you say so. I'm just trying to tell a curious forum member what I know. It may be my honey hole one day, if I ever pay it a visit... and if that day comes, I'll never say a word about it on an open forum.


I was just messing with you.

The place might be good if some water stays open. I find a lot of forgotten or overlooked places when the freeze hits. There's always that one pocket of water that stays open and ducks go to it all day.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Honestly, my buddy and I tried it in january 8 years ago under the thought that open water=ducks. there were a couple of coots, no ducks, and we seriously about died from the cold that night!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

We used to hunt back during the high water years of the GSL. We had great shooting at times. This was back before they posted signs. We used ATV'S and would hunt 4 - 6 miles east of the main lakes. There were only a handful of guys on the opener. It was like we had the place all to our selves. Early season the horse flies are horrible. It was a cast & blast and the scuba divers thought we were nuts. 

The last time I hunted it around mid morning a missile flew over and with a fighter jet trailing it. It was low and very quiet coming up on us. It creeped us out out and haven't been back since. 

To long of a drive home


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

JerryH said:


> We used to hunt back during the high water years of the GSL. We had great shooting at times. This was back before they posted signs. We used ATV'S and would hunt 4 - 6 miles east of the main lakes. There were only a handful of guys on the opener. It was like we had the place all to our selves. Early season the horse flies are horrible. It was a cast & blast and the scuba divers thought we were nuts.
> 
> The last time I hunted it around mid morning a missile flew over and with a fighter jet trailing it. It was low and very quiet coming up on us. It creeped us out out and haven't been back since.
> 
> To long of a drive home


Scuba divers and fighter jets shooting missiles? I've never heard a hunting story like this before. 

Wife: "So did you see anything today?"
You: " Just a fighter jet shooting off some missiles and a few scuba divers."


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You never know what you'll find in the desert.;-)


----------

